
How about a functional programming conference? - puredanger
http://tech.puredanger.com/2012/07/24/functional-programming-conference/
======
mtm
I'd love to see a conference that catered to commercial functional language
developers. One area I'd like to see more discussion would be the
problems/solutions for doing stand-alone/embedded development (iOS/android and
industrial embedded work).

Can't wait Alex! Already looking forward to StrangeLoop this year

------
channingwalton
You mean like <http://www.icfpconference.org/>

~~~
fogus
I like to be hopeful and think that FP has gained enough exposure and use for
its advocates to support two whole conferences.

~~~
puredanger
Yes, exactly. :) FP Days is doing good stuff too. And there are of course very
robust single-community conferences for Clojure, Scala, Erlang, etc. But
surely we have something to learn across langs.

------
markdalgarno
It's in Europe but FP Days is now in its second year aimed explicitly at
commercial FP developers and with a multi-language approach.

<http://www.fpdays.net/fpdays2012/index.php> <http://fpday.net/fpday2011/>

I think the different language communities can learn from each other hence the
multi-language focus.

------
taylor75
I'd enjoy an FP exclusive for sure. It would be a great excuse for a place to
hash out both philosophical as well as practical conjectures

